# Building a poker table...



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I was gonna post the link to that site but ya beat me to it … i built one a few years ago and they have good stuff. The legs loook awesome on the table.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Well that table isn't mine that i have pictured I will post mine in projects in a few days once i get the last part covered. Just thought a picture in general would be nice.


----------



## Kenshu (Mar 6, 2009)

I have built a couple of poker tables myself and those guys are great. If you want a very good source of information about building poker tables you need to check out Scotts Poker Table Forums You will find all you need to know to create many styles of poker tables including raised rails, lighted rails, race track, kidney, etc. In addition you can learn how to wrap and pad the rail as well the best materials to use for different situations. In fact it was building a poker table using things I learned there that got me into the broader world of woodworking.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good info, I need to replace my cloth on mine it got ripped last poker night! Nice post


----------

